

It’s Official: There Is a 3D Printer in Space - cmikec
https://medium.com/@mikechen/its-official-there-is-a-3d-printer-in-space-194bd01cf5ad

======
terravion
3D printing in space is important, but this article doesn't do it justice.
Great, you've got NASA, to get SpaceX to loft your printer, so what? Why is
this really a leap forward? What is this going to print?

